# Aquascaping question: tall plants or terraces?



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been looking at a lot of the very nice tanks on this forum, and am interested in discovering how some of the effects were made. This may be a stupid question, but in tanks like this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/33142-a-wonderful-death-190l-inside.html http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php?action=showentry&id=53 http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php?action=showentry&id=30 does this layered look come from planting the top plants on a terrace or just growing them taller? I didn't want to hijack a thread with a newbie question.

I'd like to try layering stem plants like that, but it seems that the bottom part of the back plant would not get enough light. Any suggestions on how this layered look is achieved?


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

I have some Aquajournals, which describes how to create tanks like the one you had a link to. It seems Amano piles up the Aquasoil (substrate) higher in the back or corner sometimes.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Although I don't know for sure, to me, it looks like the tank pictured is not terraced, just that the plants are pruned that way.



> I'd like to try layering stem plants like that, but it seems that the bottom part of the back plant would not get enough light.


 In tanks like this, the bottom portion is shielded from view by plants in front of it, so even if the bottoms have lost their leaves (which is common), you don't really see it.

Some folks have achieved terraces by using dividers like some type of plexiglass or bendable plastic allowing you to have higher areas in your tank.


----------

